# 3 ft tank for Demasoni - HELP!



## mscaz (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi all

We've decided to give Demasoni a go again, can any one see anything wrong or suggest any improvements to this tank in terms of the caves we built for them (e.g. too much or too few?)?

The current fish in the photo are going to other tanks.

PS Im excited - and scared! the last time we tried was in December when we started with 13 and ended up with 3.... It was such a disaster 

We got bunch coming this arvo - cant remember if Eric said 10 or 12 (we have 2 left from last time, currently in separate tanks).

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm17 ... tsetup.jpg

Thanks!!
Caz


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

To few caves in my mind i would put alot more rocks in

I would also add a few more Dem's and maybe leave the Labs there

I also think that your gravel might be a bit to big to

Good luck


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

More rocks, a lot more. I would use a sand substrate. Also, starting with juvenile fish might be a good option. I would start with at least 12, but you never know with these guys.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fill up the tank half full to 100% full of rocks. Don't worry so much about there being "caves" with walls, ceiling and back. You want more of a rock pile than caves...the fish will pick out small spaces between the rocks as "their" space. They also need lots of places they can swim through big enough for one fish only (to lose the chasing fish) and places each male can lurk and own and not see the other fish. Try a zig-zag ridge with the rocks. If you make a giant "W" (when viewed from the top) then there will be 4 "territories" in the front and 2 "territories" in the back for males to claim. I've also heard them described more as cubicles with substrate floor and high walls (no ceiling) to break the line of sight of the males when they hover inside.


----------



## mscaz (Mar 30, 2007)

Ah **** - i just sold off this massive piece of rock (HUGE) for a fiver... might have done the trick.

We had more caves but Eric thought it was too rocky and moved them out this morning. Guess I better start putting them back in as he's on his way with the fish now.

The ones coming are juvies i think- 1 inch...

Oh yeah, i also think he said the labs are staying. Maybe the clownies too, they've been there since the beginning with all different combos of cichlids and been ok.

Best get to it then....


----------



## mscaz (Mar 30, 2007)

I like the W idea for four territories, i'll try that, one male i have is about 2 inches, 9 are about an inch, and 2 are just little guys 1/2 inch or less....the guy I bought them from was a cop and he said he'd miscounted. We did the deal in an interview room (i swapped him cobalts and acei) so I wasn't about to complain too much :lol:

so i guess the round rocks are better than slate

Eric


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes round rocks are better than slate. Mine were fine until I had them for a year (they matured). So don't worry too much about it today, but start working on the new decor over the next few weeks.

Labs? Clowns? I would think clown loaches would be pretty unhappy in this tank, they are large fish (8" or more) and like to be in groups. Maybe for a while, how big are they now?


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

I gotta put a vote in for lace rock. In my opinion it creates more territories and looks more natural. :thumb:

Here is a pic of one of my tanks with lace rock.


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

I used broken up pieces of flagstone I got at Menards... cheap. My demasoni LOVE it - at first I never saw them, but they come out and swim around now. I also saw this fake Texas Holey Rock stuff at a local chain pet store that I thought my demasoni would love... but I have no pics of that...










Good luck,
Kerby


----------



## mscaz (Mar 30, 2007)

Hope this is better:

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm17 ... wsetup.jpg

Right side of the tank: 
http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm17 ... htside.jpg

Left side:
http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm17 ... ftside.jpg

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm17 ... 7left3.jpg

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm17 ... 5left2.jpg

Thats the best we can kinda do at the moment; not as pretty as Eric C's lace rock or kerbchek's flagstone Demasoni apartment block but as long as they dont rip each other to bits Im happy


----------



## mscaz (Mar 30, 2007)

okay its not aesthetically pleasing, but i don't have a car in london and I'm sort of against paying for rocks. I hope it works out this time. I know the clowns aren't meant to be there, they were rescued from someone else. They aren't thriving, but they eat and swim together and are only 2-3 inches.

I'm almost thinking my pair of acei could swim around above the rocks unnoticed. But in a 3 ft tank i know i'll be asking for trouble.


----------



## mscaz (Mar 30, 2007)

okay its not aesthetically pleasing, but i don't have a car in london and I'm sort of against paying for rocks. I hope it works out this time. I know the clowns aren't meant to be there, they were rescued from someone else. They aren't thriving, but they eat and swim together and are only 2-3 inches.

I'm almost thinking my pair of acei could swim around above the rocks unnoticed. But in a 3 ft tank i know i'll be asking for trouble.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

i think you still need more rockwork.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A vote against (a) having a pair of Acei, and (b) putting them in a 36" tank. FWIW.

I like the new rocks MUCH better than what you had before, and your fish will too!


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> A vote against (a) having a pair of Acei, and (b) putting them in a 36" tank. FWIW.
> 
> I like the new rocks MUCH better than what you had before, and your fish will too!


I agree


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

I think it looks nice with the added rocks... I hope it works out better. I see it's only a 3 foot tank, but in my 4 foot 55 gallon tank, I loved the addition of the Acei's... the demasoni and labs hung in the caves so much, I never saw them... once I added the group of acei, they didn't head for the caves, but swam around more in the open water, which I think caused the demasoni and labs to become curious and they came out to too check 'em out... I know mine are just juvies now, they get along great, so far... I hope this continues as they mature... fingers crossed.

my vote, add the acei's - but a larger group than a pair, but put them all in a 4 foot tank...


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

if i was giving someone else advice i'd say no way on the acei. But i'm a scientist so i love to experiment and see what happens. I think the acei wouldn't come near the dems territory. the male is 4 inches and the female 3. They are happy enough in their 4 foot but curiosity kills the cat. Also, i have no more rocks so thats it for now. I'll just lay it out for them to play it out and we'll see. The acei could go in and come back out split lickety if it went bad. I'll keep you all posted on how it goes. I'd love to stack the same kind of rocks for some kind of theme but to be honest these are randomnly collected all over the uk and a lot is slate from the seaside.

Cheers for the advice. By the way if you have a chance help me ID my greshaki on the unidentified forum.

Cheers
eric


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Ps. sp. "Acei" will get too large for this tank as adults.


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

but at the size they are now they could be fine. I'm moving out of the UK in 3 months anyways so they won't reach their max size. It would be cool to see them breed once though.


----------

